

Neo4j 2.0 GA - Graphs for Everyone - ABS
http://blog.neo4j.org/2013/12/neo4j-20-ga-graphs-for-everyone.html

======
beat
I'm really excited about this release, particularly because of the new labels
and uniqueness constraints functionality. I'm using Neo4J as the back end for
my own startup, and I switched to 2.0 a little while ago for development. It
required some rethinking to eliminate hacks that I had to get around the lack
of label-like functionality. Big win!

------
elacey
I am assuming the labels are used as a heuristic for traversing the graph.
What kind of speed increases in graph traversal are available w/ labels vs w/o
labels?

~~~
petern
They are used to attache indexes and constraints on them in order to speed up
traversals. They themselves have very little logic right now, more will follow
in terms of query optimisation etc..

